# sharks in perdido bay?



## will_quinnn (May 18, 2018)

Will I be able to catch small sharks in the perdido bay or will i need to go to the gulf? is night the best time to catch em?


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

There up there go for it


----------



## Joraca (Dec 29, 2007)

Try a dead mullet on the bottom. Might catch shark, redfish, gar or ray.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Not a lot sharks in perdido bay...some but not a lot. Pensacola bay is shark heavy though.


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

The bays are loaded with sharks. Balloon rig will work the best. Mullet, trout, ray, skip jack. Any of those are good bait 

sent from outside your bedroom window


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

If you end up shark fishing in perdido bay , post your results please. I'd be curious to see how that worked out for you.


----------

